# gyeon wet coat vs gtechniq c2v3 vs car pro hydrO2



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

So with these new spray on rinse off "semi" coatings, how have people found them in the longevity stakes if just washed with a non wax shampoo and not the brands own shampoo. And what are the cheapest/most economical and the best performing? Thanks:thumb:
FORGET GTECHNIQ C2V3 I just typed that in the title for some reason!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gyeon Wetcoat and CarPro Hydro2 are very similar (bar Hydro2 needs to be diluted prior to use where Wetcoat is ready to use) in that they are both spray on and pressure wash/rinse to activate, I wouldn't post Gtechniq C2v3 in the same category as it's a traditional sealant (except it can be applied to either wet or dry car) in that it needs sprayed onto either a microfibre or direct onto the car, wiped and buffed off. 
I have use all three and quite often use Wetcoat more so than Hydro2 for very quick cleans but have followed up where time allows on other days to top it off with C2v3. 
If Gtechniq were to do something similar it would be great but to be frank and honest Hydro2 and Wetcoat although great products are for when time is at a real premium or for people who want a clean car but don't want to take that long to do it. 
I do highly regard Wetcoat as a product though.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive used Hrdo02 and to be honest, i am stunned by it, protection that quick and easy means that i top up after every few washes now even when I dont have time. As said, Wetcoat and Hydro are pretty much the same. Ive actually coated the underneath of my offroader in Hydro.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would also consider Car Chem Hydro Coat as another of these products. It's great value for money. You dilute it down so you will get a good few uses out of a bottle. It beads and sheets water extremely well too. I think I might actually prefer this to Wet Coat too.

I wouldn't put C2v3 in this category of product. It's not a spray on and rinse product.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

See my edit c2v3 listed by mistake :doublesho


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I would also consider Car Chem Hydro Coat as another of these products. It's great value for money. You dilute it down so you will get a good few uses out of a bottle. It beads and sheets water extremely well too. I think I might actually prefer this to Wet Coat too.
> 
> I wouldn't put C2v3 in this category of product. It's not a spray on and rinse product.


Do you just apply the hydro coat mixed with water after each wash, or have u tested its longevity in its diluted state? Or do you use it as a top up after applying the hydro coat in the dry?


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

must try carpro hydr02, how do you find it for gloss?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've used all three.

Hydro2, very impressive beading and protection straight away.
I didn't find the nice beading lasted more than a couple of weeks though.

Wetcoat, dead easy to use, ready mixed, goes on nicely again, beads up well straight away.
Essential to dry off the car as it leaves chalky deposits around the water droplets imo.
Not seen the durability of Wetcoat, as I have only washed a couple of friends trucks and waved them away to be honest.

C2v3. Would be my 'go-to' each time nowadays as opposed to these jet-wash products.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

andyrst said:


> must try carpro hydr02, how do you find it for gloss?


Leaves a cracking gloss. very good.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

WannaBd said:


> Do you just apply the hydro coat mixed with water after each wash, or have u tested its longevity in its diluted state? Or do you use it as a top up after applying the hydro coat in the dry?


I mixed 25ml of product to 975ml of water to make a litre in a sprayer bottle. I washed the car as normal and rinsed then whilst the car was still wet sprayed it liberally all over the car then rinsed off. It beads well and sheds water very well. It was only on my car for a fortnight before I prepped it for it's winter detail. I have applied it to another car which I clean on a regular basis. It's been on about a month and it's still protecting well. I really like Hydro Coat. There's no reason to think it won't last a couple of months at least.


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

I currently use Hydro originally at 3:1 recent top up at 5:1 and following a recommendation from Carpro i now have it topped with Reload 2014 at 5:1 so best of both worlds gloss and durability and all so easy to do on ALL the car paint glass even grained black plastics :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

chrisyeti said:


> I currently use Hydro originally at 3:1 recent top up at 5:1 and following a recommendation from gtechniq i now have it topped with Reload 2014 at 5:1 so best of both worlds gloss and durability and all so easy to do on ALL the car paint glass even grained black plastics :thumb:


I'm confused! Why would Gtechniq give advice on a Carpro product?


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> I'm confused! Why would Gtechniq give advice on a Carpro product?


Probably because i am an idiot and typed it :wall:Edited thanks


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Why not staight ReLoad over it? 5:1 sits better on top? What was the rationale?


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> Ive actually coated the underneath of my offroader in Hydro.


Bod42. How well has the Hydro2 held up on the undercarriage? Seems like you would need to apply it every 3 months. I wish I could get my hands on some BH Dynax UC.


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> Why not staight ReLoad over it? 5:1 sits better on top? What was the rationale?


I started using Hydro only for speed and ease of use,and was impressed by it.

On another thread i read a comment from Carpro that Reload on top will aid the durability of Hydro.They are compatible so work together which ever way you layer them.

The rationale from Carpro seems to be Hydro for gloss with Reload on top as it has more durability.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

chrisyeti said:


> I started using Hydro only for speed and ease of use,and was impressed by it.
> 
> On another thread i read a comment from Carpro that Reload on top will aid the durability of Hydro.They are compatible so work together which ever way you layer them.
> 
> The rationale from Carpro seems to be Hydro for gloss with Reload on top as it has more durability.


Gotcha there--but not sure if I understand - are you topping with "straight" Reload or are you dillutting the Reload 5:1 ?


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> Gotcha there--but not sure if I understand - are you topping with "straight" Reload or are you dillutting the Reload 5:1 ?


Not straight diluted 5:1. I am just toying around at the moment seeing what dilutions i can get for cost effectiveness without losing the benefits.

After a full decon i would go with a fuller strength Reload straight on the bare paint then hydro at 3;1 then start topping up as and when at higher dilutions.

Other Hydro thread here for more information

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321543&highlight=hydro


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> Bod42. How well has the Hydro2 held up on the undercarriage? Seems like you would need to apply it every 3 months. I wish I could get my hands on some BH Dynax UC.


For offroading, it wont hold up very long at all but I also drive on the beach a lot which means salt so any protection is a bonus and takes seconds to apply. But the time it lasts isnt the factor when it takes 2 mins to apply. i just do it before every trip.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

How do you use the Gyeon Wet Coat - rinse the shampoo off then spray this on the wet car?
The ad on CYC suggests you don't buff it off - true?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> How do you use the Gyeon Wet Coat - rinse the shampoo off then spray this on the wet car?
> The ad on CYC suggests you don't buff it off - true?


This is a bit of a thread revival is it not :lol: There's a few threads on here about Wetcoat if you have a search however I always like Polished Bliss guides so here's a link to their Wetcoat how to use

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gyeon-q2m-wetcoat.html

As CYC says though you don't need to buff off it's a spray on rinse off product :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Still not convinsed on these sprayon semi coatings.
The beads stay on the car longer and I have more dirty waterspots after a rain shower. But when I put Wolfs Bodyguard in it, after 3 days with rain shower, the white car is still visible-clean...
Paint also feels smoother.


----------

